# Surrey Reptile and Amphibian Society Breeders Meeting July 2022



## Crablet (Dec 27, 2012)

SRAS is pleased to announce that we are holding our next breeders meeting on 23rd July 2022 
at Normandy Village Hall, Manor Fruit Farm, Glaziers Lane, Normandy, Guildford 
from 11am till 4pm.

This is an opportunity for reptile and amphibian keepers and breeders to get together, discuss the hobby and exchange livestock.

TABLE BOOKING
If you would like to book a table please visit www.sras.org.uk/breeders-meeting to download the rules and requirements and booking form or email [email protected]

You must be a paid member of an FBH affiliated society such as SRAS or club in order to hold a table. This includes the IHS and other FBH affiliated societies, or you can buy a membership to SRAS at www.sras.org.uk/join-us

VISTING
All visitors over 16 must to be a member of SRAS or another FBH affiliated society, see below for list.

Tou can buy a membership to SRAS at www.sras.org.uk/join-us

It's just £10 for a year and you will receive a personalised card and members benefits.

Visitors under 16s do not need to be a member but must to be accompanied by an adult and are not permitted to buy any livestock by law.

NO MEMBERSHIPS WILL BE AVAILABLE ON THE DOOR OF THE MEETING

Memberships will be available on this website until 9pm 22nd July 2022 and will not be available on 23rd July.

This is at request of the venue and is out of our control.

Entry is free for SRAS members with a valid membership card.

£5 for all other FBH affiliated society members with a valid membership card.
This does not include proof of purchase on a mobile phone, only membership card will be excepted.

Covid 19 precautions:
You are welcome to wear a mask at your own discretion and if you have Covid 19 symptoms or have tested positive please do not attend for everyone’s safety. We will have hand sanitiser available throughout the venue.

Directions to venue:
Please note the postcode is GU3 2DT, as the Google post code takes you to a different place!

Livestock:
Under 16s cannot legally buy livestock on the day.
Please keep all livestock transactions inside the building. 

Cash:
There’s no cash machine on site, please bring enough before you arrive. The nearest cash machine is Tesco Express on Lysons Avenue, 10 minutes away.

Parking: 
there is a lot of parking opposite the venue, it is free and belongs to the council and not the venue. Otherwise, there is Normandy Common Car Park on Hunts Hill Road with a few spaces which is a 5 minute walk.

Food and drinks:
We have a food van booked for the day.

Young children and pushchairs:
It is possible that the venue will be very busy, may not be the most suitable environment for young children, and may not have enough room to move a push chair around between the aisles of tables so please consider this when attending.


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

Crablet said:


> SRAS is pleased to announce that we are holding our next breeders meeting on 23rd July 2022
> at Normandy Village Hall, Manor Fruit Farm, Glaziers Lane, Normandy, Guildford
> from 11am till 4pm.
> 
> ...


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

Show has been moved back 8 days to 31 July 2022.


----------



## Crablet (Dec 27, 2012)

harry python said:


> Show has been moved back 8 days to 31 July 2022.


Not officially announced but thanks anyway


----------

